# Furry General Thread



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

This thread is for Furies all alike

but quick question would you join a Furry group if one was made?

if you're not a furry don't post here

except people who support Furies


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2014)

YESSS! ...Probably.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> YESSS! ...Probably.



yas fellow furry


----------



## mdchan (Dec 22, 2014)

Yip!  I would!


----------



## EpicMeli (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes I would


----------



## Cory (Dec 22, 2014)

Lol no


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

no i like to be an independent furry and not comply to the furry mainstream


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Cory said:


> Lol no



gtfo


----------



## Cory (Dec 22, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> gtfo



I'm the president of the junior republican club you can't talk to me that way.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

This thread is just going to explode within the next hour, isn't it?


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> This thread is just going to explode within the next hour, isn't it?



no


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

that is.....very very interesting *raises brows*

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2014)

Believe me, it will.
There's alot of Anti-Furries and they'll start a riot so rip this thread.

I don't like Furries but I won't hate them unless they shove their fandom down my throat.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> YESSS! ...Probably.



omg I remember you, muffin :3
I knew u leik da stuffs :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Believe me, it will.
> There's alot of Anti-Furries and they'll start a riot so rip this thread.
> 
> I don't like Furries but I won't hate them unless they shove their fandom down my throat.



it....happened........

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> I'm the president of the junior republican club you can't talk to me that way.



you're adorable~
I like your taste in video games


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Believe me, it will.
> There's alot of Anti-Furries and they'll start a riot so rip this thread.
> 
> I don't like Furries but I won't hate them unless they shove their fandom down my throat.



*not a furry*
But literally don't understand why. Yeah it's undeniably weird sometimes but why do people care so much about it oml 
Unless people are literally irl acting on it, and not even all furries "venture into that side of the movement" I suppose so??


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> omg I remember you, muffin :3
> I knew u leik da stuffs :3



Lol-what!?


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2014)

Princess Weeb said:


> *not a furry*
> But literally don't understand why. Yeah it's undeniably weird sometimes but why do people care so much about it oml
> Unless people are literally irl acting on it, and not even all furries "venture into that side of the movement" I suppose so??


It's mainly the people who think "Eww, he likes furry animals more than regular people, I bet he/she shags them!!" etc.

I mean, I get that some people like the idea of making Anthro's and all but it kinda makes me feel awkward, man.
Also fursuits really scare me, wanna play a prank? wear a fursuit while I'm half asleep.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> It's mainly the people who think "Eww, he likes furry animals more than regular people, I bet he/she shags them!!" etc.
> 
> I mean, I get that some people like the idea of making Anthro's and all but it kinda makes me feel awkward, man.
> Also fursuits really scare me, wanna play a prank? wear a fursuit while I'm half asleep.



To be honest tho some pretty widely accepted fetishes freak me out more than some furry art does but~

I won't lie, and even one of my friends who is a furry to er _*that*_ extent will agree that furry/brony-cons are simultaneously the most cringeworthy and terrifying things ever jfc


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

people keep comparing furries to beastiality, which instantly puts their reputation to the ground, it's sad that so many people are narrow minded....


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 22, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> people keep comparing furries to beastiality, which instantly puts their reputation to the ground, it's sad that so many people are narrow minded....



It's bad but I suppose understandable
I mean, if I went and searched "furry" into tumblr right now I imagine I'd find something almost immediately that would support that view ahah :")

*EDIT: lITERALLY THE SECOND POST *


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Princess Weeb said:


> It's bad but I suppose understandable
> I mean, if I went and searched "furry" into tumblr right now I imagine I'd find something almost immediately that would support that view ahah :")
> 
> *EDIT: lITERALLY THE SECOND POST *



yas don't be so negative


----------



## mdchan (Dec 22, 2014)

Princess Weeb said:


> To be honest tho some pretty widely accepted fetishes freak me out more than some furry art does but~
> 
> I won't lie, and even one of my friends who is a furry to er _*that*_ extent will agree that furry/brony-cons are simultaneously the most cringeworthy and terrifying things ever jfc



Eh, prolly cause furry stuff isn't a fetish.  Yes, there's an ugly side to it, but there's an ugly side to every fandom and what-not out there.  To me, it's just another fandom.  Frankly, there are things fanfiction writers come up with which are MUCH worse (but I'm not gonna bring them up here).
*shrugs*

As for other stuff in this thread...

I'm not gonna try and make someone join a furry community if they don't want to, but in the very least, it'd be nice if folks would stop associating the word "furry" with...well, you know.  Not gonna say more on that (even in a mature discussion), cause I saw what happened to the LAST furry thread.  >.>
Ignorance isn't bliss, it's the root of misunderstandings.

Some people like it, some people don't; doesn't matter to me if folks don't like it, just so long as there's no bullying involved.  It's not hurting anyone, and as long as it stays that way, I really don't see why it should be a problem.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 22, 2014)

Furries can either make me feel really uncomfortable or nothing at all. As long as there is no fetish-y stuff or yiff, I'll keep quiet.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

if you're not a furry don't post here


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Furries can either make me feel really uncomfortable or nothing at all. As long as there is no fetish-y stuff or yiff, I'll keep quiet.


Amen, Broski.



GaMERCaT said:


> if you're not a furry don't post here


I don't see why this should just be limited to the people who're into the fandom, It's not like there's trolls in this thread already, just people showing their views on the matter.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

If it's a general thread though, shouldn't we all be able to post our thoughts on the matter? There are a ton of straight people who post on the LGBTQ thread~
I'm not a furry, but I have no problem with those who are. It's just an interest or hobby some people have. ^_^


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

What about otherkin? ;w;


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Amen, Broski.
> 
> 
> I don't see why this should just be limited to the people who're into the fandom, It's not like there's trolls in this thread already, just people showing their views on the matter.



I mean people who support Furies


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Dec 22, 2014)

Um what is a fury?? a plush doll of some kind?


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Um what is a fury?? a plush doll of some kind?



yes


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Um what is a fury?? a plush doll of some kind?



its ppl who like to give animals human features

for a myriad of reasons


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 22, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Um what is a fury?? a plush doll of some kind?



Someone who is a fan of anthropomorphic art (animals with human characteristics and vice versa).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Um what is a fury?? a plush doll of some kind?



People that like anthropomorphic animals.

That's what I think it is anyways.


----------



## Cory (Dec 22, 2014)

Furry should be illegal


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Cory said:


> Furry should be illegal



They should be.. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> This thread is just going to explode within the next hour, isn't it?



Apparently not...
Good thing, huh? xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

It's kinda odd that there isn't a Brony thread yet.

People will riot that thread all night long.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm actually kind of scared now, since there are a lot of Furrys here..

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is a furry again?


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Cory said:


> Furry should be illegal





Disband said:


> They should be.. :/



get out of here furry haters


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> I'm actually kind of scared now, since there are a lot of Furrys here..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What is a furry again?



Meh, you get used to it after a while.


People that like anthropomorphic animals.

I don't know how to describe one honestly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> get out of here furry haters



I'm just here for the ride.


----------



## Cory (Dec 22, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> It's kinda odd that there isn't a Brony thread yet.
> 
> People will riot that thread all night long.



Bornies are cool unlike furryes


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Cory said:


> Bornies are cool unlike furryes



I honestly think that Bronies are worse, but that's only if you step into the deepest of the internet can possibly go (AKA 4chan).

They're cool for the most part, but they hate change.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> I honestly think that Bronies are worse, but that's only if you step into the deepest of the internet can possibly go (AKA 4chan).
> 
> They're cool for the most part, but they hate change.



>how dare you **** with 4chan


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> its ppl who like to give animals human features
> 
> for a myriad of reasons



for the vine


----------



## nard (Dec 22, 2014)

You guys are terrible at not derailing threads.


1. This shouldn't have been a thread, it was bound to be off topic and whiny REAL fast.


2. Everyone should be free to be who they want to be. Gay, straight, furry, brony. It's their life and they can choose how to live it.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> You guys are terrible at not derailing threads.
> 
> 
> 1. This shouldn't have been a thread, it was bound to be off topic and whiny REAL fast.
> ...



Thread seems pretty on-topic to me:
People who are into the furry fandom, people who are against the furry fandom, people who are indifferent about the furry fandom, people who don't know what the furry fandom is...
...and people who are looking this thread over but not posting just to watch the unfolding chaos like one would watch a train wreck.  ;p

Joking aside, I agree with your number 2 point.  ^^


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

Someone should really define furries in the first post. Based on my limited knowledge of furries, I'd say they're people fascinated by anthropomorphic animals, although an actual furry could probably define it better. ^^;


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a question:

Are all furries sexually attracted anthropomorphic things?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Are all furries sexually attracted anthropomorphic things?



Not all I believe.


----------



## nard (Dec 22, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Are all furries sexually attracted anthropomorphic things?



No. Some are just people who like drawing/creating anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd say that only a small part of the furry population is actually attracted to the anthropomorphic animals. Of course, there probably are still a bunch out there on the internet that I've just never noticed.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 22, 2014)

Why is there a whole "fandom" for it if it's just people liking that kind of thing?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

People draw art, have oc's, chat on forums and have conventions. It's pretty much like any other fandom, except since it's not centred around any sort of media, I suppose a better term for furries would be a community.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm actually very surprised...
I thought I was the only furry in this site...
Not forever alone I guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> Why is there a whole "fandom" for it if it's just people liking that kind of thing?



Anything can have a fandom, cupcake~
Just like how there is a fandom for dragon lovers and another for Hello Kitty~
Life is loose, sweetheart ♡


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 23, 2014)

mdchan said:


> Eh, prolly cause furry stuff isn't a fetish.  Yes, there's an ugly side to it, but there's an ugly side to every fandom and what-not out there.  To me, it's just another fandom.  Frankly, there are things fanfiction writers come up with which are MUCH worse (but I'm not gonna bring them up here).
> *shrugs*
> 
> As for other stuff in this thread...
> ...



Tbh I count thaat side of it as a fetish. But some of the sart is pretty cool, I mean how many games are now based around anthro art and ideas?? I mean look at the forum we're on ahah
I've pretty recently done a whole art project on anthro art but I wouldn't class myself as a furry,really.

As I was saying before, you can't escape the masses of fetish art and it will give people the wrong ideas, I'm afraid.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Why is there a whole "fandom" for it if it's just people liking that kind of thing?



u kno how being in a CLAN is the most important thing for a 14 yo gamer??


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

it's hilarious how people on this site talk negative about furry when in fact animal crossing itself falls under that category~
kids.


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> it's hilarious how people on this site talk negative about furry when in fact animal crossing itself falls under that category~
> kids.



you're not automatically a furry because you like animal crossing


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> you're not automatically a furry because you like animal crossing



This. 

I know a furry/brony/whatever she wants to call herself. Her art freaks me the hell out. 
No thanks


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> you're not automatically a furry because you like animal crossing



it's still part of it, "liking humanoid animals or animals with human features".......
not to the point of obsession though...


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> it's still part of it, "liking humanoid animals or animals with human features".......
> not to the point of obsession though...



Stop trying to label things that aren't, and don't need to be. It's okay to share but please don't force your ideologies on whoever/whatever you want


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> Stop trying to label things that aren't, and don't need to be. It's okay to share but please don't force your ideologies on whoever/whatever you want



animal crossing is furry because of the identical description. no, liking it doesn't make you one buy you still like it...
I don't see why unnecessary negativity, it's cool actually


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> animal crossing is furry because of the identical description. no, liking it doesn't make you one buy you still like it...
> I don't see why unnecessary negativity, it's cool actually



You might get some weird pleasure out of it but going around calling everyone furries isn't very cool


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> You might get some weird pleasure out of it but going around calling everyone furries isn't very cool



please quote the sentence where I called everyone furries, hmm? I believe I never did that, cupcake


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> please quote the sentence where I called everyone furries, hmm? I believe I never did that, cupcake



maybe you just do it subconsciously, muffin


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> maybe you just do it subconsciously, muffin



maybe not


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> it's hilarious how people on this site talk negative about furry when in fact animal crossing itself falls under that category~
> kids.



btw just sayin


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Murray said:


> btw just sayin



I was talking out of experience, I was referring to a situation that happened before on this site about this subject...
when I say "people" I don't mean "everyone", just saying


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> You guys are terrible at not derailing threads.
> 
> 
> 1. This shouldn't have been a thread, it was bound to be off topic and whiny REAL fast.



There's nothing wrong with the thread if people are mature and respectful about it. Like with anything else, it's fine for someone to say they don't support something as long as they don't go out of their way to be offensive.

I'm indifferent, although I did watch an awful documentary a few months back which should never have made it to air. The people they chose to focus on were obviously handpicked for shock value.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Why is there a whole "fandom" for it if it's just people liking that kind of thing?



That's what a fandom _is_.  Have you ever been to fanfiction-dot-net?  Or Deviant Art?  Ever gone to an anime-con or a comic-con?  
Heck,even "The Museum" portion on this site is dedicated to the AC fandom.



Princess Weeb said:


> Tbh I count thaat side of it as a fetish. But some of the sart is pretty cool, I mean how many games are now based around anthro art and ideas?? I mean look at the forum we're on ahah
> I've pretty recently done a whole art project on anthro art but I wouldn't class myself as a furry,really.
> 
> As I was saying before, you can't escape the masses of fetish art and it will give people the wrong ideas, I'm afraid.



True, that.  I'm seeing more and more games and cartoons pop up featuring anthropomorphic characters.

And, yea...there is a lot of furry fetish art out there; I tend to stay away from that side of the furry fandom.  I know it's out there, and I even know some of the words used to describe it from the perspective of the furry community.  
I'm not interested (and will never be) in that sort of thing; I suppose I'm on the more "innocent" side of the furry fandom.  It often does give furries a bad rep, as that's what most people automatically think of when they hear the word "furry".


As for folks wondering what a furry is or wanting an explanation...BlooBelle explained it rather well:  Just people interested in anthropomorphic characters (aka "furries").

I'll also try to explain it:
Typically, either as a fandom from a video game (like AC:NL; the villagers and NPCs are anthropomorphic) or an anime (such as Kaiketsu Zorori or Hamtaro)...or, original furries either from the imagination of the person or an alter-ego they use to describe themselves with.

People take their favorite animal, often one they really like (cats, dogs, raccoons...even reptiles) and mix themselves (or a character from their imagination) with that animal.  The result is an anthropomorphic creature; a "furry".

A lot of it is the community feel; that there are furry communities all over the place where everyone has a base interest (anthropomorphics), and thus automatically feel they belong.  From the base community, people make friends with others who share similar interests besides being a furry; video gamers, artists, writers, anime fans, sports fans...the list goes on.

No matter what age, everyone wants to feel like they belong somewhere; that they aren't a freak for liking something others might find unusual.  It's like all of us here on TBT; we all came here because we like Animal Crossing; that's our base interest.  From there are other branches of things to do and people to talk with which might or might not have to do with the AC fandom/franchise.  

...sorry if that got a little lengthy/wordy.  ^^;;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> people keep comparing furries to beastiality, which instantly puts their reputation to the ground, it's sad that so many people are narrow minded....



It's too close to beastiality. That's the problem and that's why furries get a lot of hate because people who shag animals are disgusting. Furries basically worship sexy animal humans. I don't understand what's so attractive about them.

I don't hate them. I just literally don't understand it at all and it's a little annoying why they don't understand how they creep some people out.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Not everything related to furries is sexual. I've come across some pretty disgusting animal crossing art, but that _definitely_ doesn't mean that I'm into that part of the fandom. 
I don't completely understand furries, but that's no reason for me to hate them.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

What is a furry? 

Is it somebody that likes furry animals? 
or is it somebody that's sexually attracted to human/animal creatures?
Is being a furry purely feeling attracted to sexualised animals? 

I don't understand.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Ehh, my definition of furries is just someone with an interest/fascination with anthropomorphic animals? It's broad, but I can't come up with anything better.
I'm sure a furry will give you a much better definition.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Ehh, my definition of furries is just someone with an interest/fascination with anthropomorphic animals? It's broad, but I can't come up with anything better.
> I'm sure a furry will give you a much better definition.



Ah, I think I understand now.
Just as well there's a thread about Furries then, considering all of the animals in Animal Crossing somewhat relate to the term "Furry".


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 23, 2014)

Uh, I think some of my friends are furries. I'm pretty sure at least one of them has a suit as one, and I think she's planning to go to a con. I like drawing anthro animals sometimes, I guess. I don't mind them, some of the art drawn with furries are pretty cute. I heard that those suits cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

I saw this thread and was actually pretty interested in what a furry actually is because I've never known the real definition. 

If others aren't sure, I used the site http://whatisfurry.org and it helped clear things up.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't quote them on this phone but for those saying AC isn't an anthro based game

Er so since when did most of the animals depicted stand up and walk on two legs in real life,talk a coherent human language and wear clothes etcb

That is not saying that it is a furry-based game,or that all that play it are furries. We're just casual onlookers to anthro art and the furry community in AC on the whole,really.


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 23, 2014)

The furry fandom is not a collective movement but it is generally people who like the idea of anthropomorphic animals. The furry community includes sketch artists, musicians, writers, ect. Furries tend to get a bad rap from the media which is why the yiff stereotype is used everywhere furries are mentioned. They are freaks in the fandom who do that but only a minority. Fursuits cost thousands of dollars; doing something active like sports or sex would destroy them.
So go ahead and create a furry group. I would join


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

I draw not-sexy anthro's but i do not consider myseld a furry


----------



## mdchan (Dec 23, 2014)

I really wish people would read through a discussion thread before just posting randomly.  I'm seeing the same questions asked (and answered) throughout the pages.  It's annoying to have to answer a question more than once in the _same thread_.



LoveMcQueen said:


> It's too close to beastiality. That's the problem and that's why furries get a lot of hate because people who shag animals are disgusting. Furries basically worship sexy animal humans. I don't understand what's so attractive about them.
> 
> I don't hate them. I just literally don't understand it at all and it's a little annoying why they don't understand how they creep some people out.



...I don't worship sexy animal humans, and I consider myself in the furry fandom.  It's this sort of thinking which annoys me, and I'm probably going to have to double-check this post before hitting the submit button to make sure I stayed as polite as possible about it.

Being a furry has nothing to do with sex or unmentionable acts (like yiffing, as someone mentioned before); it's simply just what people keep repeating over and over here:
Furries are people who like anthropomorphics.  End of story.

Yes, there is a side to the furry community rated "M" for "mature", but it's nothing that you won't find in artwork/stories featuring humans.
Furries don't go out and have sex with animals; that's not what a furry is.

Most of us fall into the more innocent side of the furry community, which has nothing to do with the sort of things you (and many others who don't really know what it's about) are imagining.  In reality, the more "mature" (and slightly disturbing) side of the furry fandom really only makes up about 5% of the entire furry community (if even that much).  
Heck, that side of the community creeps _me_ out, and I'm a furry, too.  I can understand a little of why that would be creepy to some people, but if you don't like it, don't look at it; it's that simple.  I don't look at that stuff.

I used to roleplay in an online game as a furry...the others I hung out with just did normal stuff like explore the different (PG rated, thank you very much) maps, sit around and listen to the ambient noise of nature zones while we just hang out, go swimming or skating, and even go to poetry readings.
How is that creepy?  How is that weird?  Just because we're doing those normal activities as a wolf or a fox instead of in a human?

I draw furry art...not a single piece of it is above a G rating (except for some comics where the character swears, so the rating only increased due to bad language/swearing).


----------



## xxxmadison (Dec 23, 2014)

somebody close this thread please oh my god


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> somebody close this thread please oh my god


Hell hasn't broke lose yet.

We can't close it now!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> somebody close this thread please oh my god



I don't see any reason to close it until a real flame war starts brewing. Whenever something pops up us mediators come in and make it settle down. owo


----------



## Radagast (Dec 24, 2014)

For those of you who aren't sure what a furry is, this video explains it quite well:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_TKgWDZiv4



Tina said:


> I'm indifferent, although I did watch an awful documentary a few months back which should never have made it to air. The people they chose to focus on were obviously handpicked for shock value.



I want to see that, what's it called or where can I watch it?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 24, 2014)

Tina said:


> There's nothing wrong with the thread if people are mature and respectful about it. Like with anything else, it's fine for someone to say they don't support something as long as they don't go out of their way to be offensive.
> 
> I'm indifferent, although I did watch an awful documentary a few months back which should never have made it to air. The people they chose to focus on were obviously handpicked for shock value.



bet it made ur blood boil as an aspiring MEDIA PERSON WITH INTEGRITY


----------



## mdchan (Dec 24, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I don't see any reason to close it until a real flame war starts brewing. Whenever something pops up us mediators come in and make it settle down. owo



Agreed.  Exposure to things some people might have misunderstood or not know much about is a good thing;  There's no point if difficult to discuss topics are swept under the rug as soon as there's a little heat (so long as it's not an outright flame war).  If these sort of things don't come into the light, they'll forever be misunderstood.


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> somebody close this thread please oh my god



If you've nothing constructive to add then don't post. There is nothing wrong with this thread.




Radagast said:


> I want to see that, what's it called or where can I watch it?



I can't remember the name. It was just something I found while channel flicking late one night.




KarlaKGB said:


> bet it made ur blood boil as an aspiring MEDIA PERSON WITH INTEGRITY



No, I just disagree with completely misrepresenting a community. It was made out to seem like an informative documentary when really all they did was pick out a few extreme cases for the audience to laugh at.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 24, 2014)

mdchan said:


> I really wish people would read through a discussion thread before just posting randomly.  I'm seeing the same questions asked (and answered) throughout the pages.  It's annoying to have to answer a question more than once in the _same thread_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing it up and being polite. Everyone who has ever told me what a furry is just said they are weird people who are attracted to animal-humans and wear fursuits and do kinky stuff and I was just like "uh..."


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Thanks for clearing it up and being polite. Everyone who has ever told me what a furry is just said they are weird people who are attracted to animal-humans and wear fursuits and do kinky stuff and I was just like "uh..."



protip: maybe next time you should find out what something actually is before going on a rant based on what clueless people say.


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## yosugay (Jan 8, 2015)

Im not a furry or anything but i wanna bang fox mccloud. That is all goodbye.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol ~ I would bang Nanase haruka from Free! though >.> 
And could I join the Furry Group?


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Lol ~ I would bang Nanase haruka from Free! though >.>
> And could I join the Furry Group?



um no that is a human


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay ; ~ ; FIEN I would actually bang Tails though o -o


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

so much for this thread not being about sexy animals rip


----------



## Rasha (Jan 8, 2015)

lol guess I'm not the only one who's obsessed with fox mccloud *o*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> so much for this thread not being about sexy animals rip



sexy animals? roflmfao does that even exist? XD
admit it, cupcake~ you're not 50+ as you claim 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> bump



are you still planning on creating the furry group?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 8, 2015)

-crashes through the wall-

yes I am a furry :U hello​


----------



## yosugay (Jan 8, 2015)

Tails is so cute

(Tbh i have feels for sonic sometimes)


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 9, 2015)

yosugay said:


> Tails is so cute
> 
> (Tbh i have feels for sonic sometimes)



Embrace the feels


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

oh man...
if only I had enough bells to create the group....


----------



## August (Jan 9, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> It's too close to beastiality. That's the problem and that's why furries get a lot of hate because people who shag animals are disgusting. Furries basically worship sexy animal humans. I don't understand what's so attractive about them.
> 
> I don't hate them. I just literally don't understand it at all and it's a little annoying why they don't understand how they creep some people out.



The furry fandom actually tries to stay as far away from bestiality as possible. I've been a member of the fandom for about 5 years now and can promise that I have yet to see a single furry in my life that is into it.

I honestly think people think way too much about this, because of the negativity furries started out with. Most furs are just normal every day people with an interest in anthropomorphic art. Anthro art applies to a lot of things really, hec the Lion King to some degree gives human properties to animals.

That's all it is to most people. Awesome art, funny people. and pretty freaking rad suits.

Now of course like EVERY fandom has a naughty side, but why do people focus so much on the furry communities and not some of the other ones? It goes back to how the community itself started. Unfortunately, the first ever fur con was handled by a bunch of nuts and because of that everyone got a bad wrap. Honestly though, if you get to have a real understanding about it you'll find it's probably not too different from the AN fandom, or any other fandom.


----------



## Noir (Jan 9, 2015)

I find this thread very interesting. From the view points that people had, to the defamation of the thread, furries themselves, and the people who proudly stand. But besides that, I can say I'm a furry, to a limit, because I love to draw anime, anthromorphic creatures/humans, and have my own fursona. :3

I find art is a very good way to express that need for me, to feel free to touch my primitive instincts of being an animal myself. ... Humans are animals, are they not? And our ancestry is supposedly cousins of the prime-ape, is it not? Even if its all theories, people shouldn't shun what they are themselves, if this, indeed is true.

But, I'm glad to see I'm not the only furry person here. I wish Animal Crossing had an option to be an animal instead of a hooman. x: I would like to be able to run around as a Hamster. xD Because, to me, sometimes it's weird that AC consists of anthros, yet, we are always humans. But I can understand, due to the fact that it's for people of all ages.

I support furries, as long as they don't take it overboard. I have my morals. I may be different, but so aren't we all? We all have our opinions. I first felt I was a furry without knowing it, actually, when I was like... 14? I started playing a fantasy game, and ever since then, I've come to be open, understanding of most cultures. But, I'm glad that the Animal Crossing Bell Tree Forums is very diverse.

AND I'M SORRY THAT WAS LONG. I'LL SHUT UP NAO. >:


----------

